# rootzwiki app



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Running infinity ROM gingerbread with imnuts kernel. When I try to go to another rootzwiki page from a link either from the browser or from rootzwiki app it always opens the browser instead of opening the particular page from within rootzwiki's app. How can I get those thinks to open in rootzwiki app.I already cleared cache and data from browser and reset default apps with no effect.


----------

